
1000+ New Functions for Google Sheets with Blockspring - hackerews
https://api.blockspring.com/blog/blockspring-for-google-sheets
======
sgmarketingguy
Please curate your functions?

There are so many awesome tools buried in therefor me as a web marketer.

Hopefully people would publish content around how the amazing functions is
helping them. Provide use cases...etc.. and you'll get traction.

Sincerely love the product and hope it becomes widely used.

------
blockspring
Also - post coming soon on how to add functions using PHP, R, Python, Ruby, or
Node. Stay tuned!

------
orliesaurus
Is this part of your roadmap or a growthhack product to grow userbase?

~~~
donpinkus
It's meant to make the functions built on Blockspring usable in more places -
so that's how it's part of our core value.

(by the way, long time no see - hope you've been well!)

